# The Harries Flashlight Technique



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've just written a new article about how to manage the combination of pistol and flashlight while doing both searches and defensive shooting in low-light conditions.

Read it here: Through Darkest Interiors With Gun and Flashlight | Gun Toters

Please tell me what you think about it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Great article Steve, lot of good info that's useful. 

May I suggest that you include the 7 principles of Low Light Operation to really round your article out. This will help the reader understand the "when" and "how" to utilize light and darkness to one's advantage. 



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> ...May I suggest that you include the 7 principles of Low Light Operation to really round your article out. This will help the reader understand the "when" and "how" to utilize light and darkness to one's advantage.


That's a good thought, but I think that it's beyond the scope of my essay.
My piece was really a how-to, mere "nuts and bolts."
The actual tactical application of the technique, and other low-light techniques, would be the subject of an entire other piece...or two.

It's also a little beyond my own knowledge.
Although I do know how to fight in the dark, and certainly I can make good low-light hits, I am not an expert at it.
I'm not sure that I could articulate what I know and can do as well as, for instance, a trained cop could.
For instance, I can "pie" a room, but not well; and in a long corridor, I could only go prone and hope.

Do you want to take a stab at it?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

If I get some free time I'd be happy to, maybe this weekend I'll do a write up or post one of my PowerPoint presentations on the subject. 

Maybe I'll break it into a series of posts. Kind of like episodic content.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Great article Steve......


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I agree about the flashlight being better controlled and safer when it is not attached to the gun. However, I prefer the Rogers "Cigar Hold" technique & have safely used it when checking noises around my house on several occasions. I like having more support for the gun. As for safety, I suppose some individuals may have a safety issue, but I'm able to easily separate the actions of each hand. With trigger finger out of the trigger guard (like it should be) there isn't much chance of an unintentional discharge - at least for me.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I've just written a new article about how to manage the combination of pistol and flashlight while doing both searches and defensive shooting in low-light conditions.
> 
> Read it here: Through Darkest Interiors With Gun and Flashlight | Gun Toters
> 
> Please tell me what you think about it.


Great blog, Steve. I like that hold and it just makes a lot of sense. I've just been dissuaded against purchasing a gun light which had been my intention. 

I already employ a Weaver stance, but I suppose I should bring a flashlight to the range and practice this method to become comfortable while building a little muscle memory. Wouldn't want to fire the handgun while intending to turn on the light after being woken up and highly stressed. I'm wondering how crossing your arms from left to right might fool a person's brain in a stressful situation. I suppose a lot of practice is in order, but I do like this.

Take care and have a great weekend.

Craig


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Great article Steve.

Excellent point Jean caught. Perhaps the cross-wiring is stronger in some people than others.
I remember the trick where you twist your arms with fingers interlocked and someone else points and says move this finger, and you move the wrong one(s)... we do some things automatically...

There is a lot to learn in using flashlights as your own beam can create shadow zones someone can hide in. I remember a picture of a 'bad guy' aiming through the crack of an open door/door jam
and the angle of your flashlight could conceal or expose him.

Of course where the target is of a less nefarious nature [unarmed raccoon-varmint] a light on a carbine gives you a quicker positive target id as well as contrasts with your sights.
I guess those extended off-on buttons are really useful.

I recall the essential bedroom self-defense kit - Gun, Cellphone, Flashlight stored where you had some cover and good view of the door.

Any more flashlight techniques?

oh yea, check your batteries every couple months.


----------



## OPAH (Aug 3, 2016)

Very informative Steve, think I will stick around a while. Seems to be a wealth of knowledge here that is Freely being shared and I can use all the knowledge I can get. Thank you


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have added a reader's comments about low-light shooting in an additional short article.
His ideas are valuable because they come from real-world combat experience.

Read them at: Through Darkest Interiors? (continued) | Gun Toters


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've used a flashlight searching an area. 
I know myself , if I suspected another gun was involved I would stay stealth without a light.


----------



## stoudtlr (Aug 2, 2016)

Great article! Bookmarked your blog so I can go back and read all your past posts.

I'm currently shopping for a home defense pistol and was intending to get a rail mounted light for it. I never really considered that what I point my light (and pistol) at might actually be a family member. That's got me second guessing the mounted light now. My children are currently 10, 11, and 12. Fourth in the oven now and definitely wasn't planned. It's only a few short years until they are at the age where they'll be trying to sneak in and out of the house to see that boy or girl like I used to do so the "intruder" I'm woken up to might actually be one of them.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Great article Steve! It made me re-think my "modus opperendi".


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

stoudtlr said:


> Great article! Bookmarked your blog so I can go back and read all your past posts.
> 
> I'm currently shopping for a home defense pistol and was intending to get a rail mounted light for it. I never really considered that what I point my light (and pistol) at might actually be a family member. That's got me second guessing the mounted light now. My children are currently 10, 11, and 12. Fourth in the oven now and definitely wasn't planned. It's only a few short years until they are at the age where they'll be trying to sneak in and out of the house to see that boy or girl like I used to do so the "intruder" I'm woken up to might actually be one of them.


That is exactly the risk when choosing not to use any light. A silhouette or outline does not identify the target & since it's not possible to "unshoot" someone, a light may prevent a lifetime of regret as well as a prison sentence. Even if the "intruder" was not a family member, you wouldn't want to turn on the light & find that you just shot an unarmed 12-year-old. The D.A. will have a field day with you. _ "Ladies & gentlemen of the jury, a responsible gun owner would have identified the target with a flashlight before shooting him to death."_


----------



## stoudtlr (Aug 2, 2016)

True. I'm not saying no light at all. I'm saying a separate light like was discussed in the blog instead of a weapon mounted one. 2nd rule, don't point at something you don't want to shoot.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have added a reader's comments about low-light shooting in an additional short article.
> His ideas are valuable because they come from real-world combat experience.
> 
> Read them at: Through Darkest Interiors? (continued) | Gun Toters


Yes I was wondering about losing night vision. The shutting one eye should do it.


----------

